# Bracing for a 125g marine tank



## Limeyman (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi Guys, I recently got an old used 125g tank with metal stand for free, outside dimensions 72"L x 19"D x 24"H made of 1/2" glass. Depth does not appear to be a standard at 19". Glass is in good shape although definitely needs resealing. Having resealed a 29g and 72G, I think I can do that. However the top and bottom frames are really cruddy and need replacing. Obviously, whoever had the tank before not only tried to reseal it, but also cut out the single bracing. I can't find anyone who has bracing for this size of tank. Question is whether it needs bracing with that thick a glass, and if so would it be easier to install top glass braces using silicon. Perhaps 1 at each end and 2 equally spaced (24" centres). Don't know what to do about the bottom braceing yet. Any thoughts or ideas guys?


----------

